# Oregon and Washington Tent Sale



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

June 13th -June14th as well as June 27th and June 28th Discount Tire and America's Tire in Oregon and Washington are having a Tent Sale! Are gas prices tightening your wallet? Did you know your tires can effect your MPG? Come in to your nearest Oregon or Washington Discount or Americas Tire store and we'll inspect your tires for FREE. Have you been waiting for a special before you buy your new wheels? Now’s the time! There will be rock bottom wheel and tire packages, rebates and discounts. This event only lasts two weekends so don't miss out! Oregon and Washington residents visit Discount Tire, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire Co. for a $50.00 coupon and details for the store closest to you.


----------



## XE_KING (May 5, 2008)

If you dont know about these guys, They are great!! THE BEST PRICES.... I shopped they beat everything.. Best customer service around... I ditched Schuab after years of being a loyal customer... You will not be disappointed..


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

^
Thank you for the kind word words Nick! We appreciate your continued support!


----------

